# Anyone heading offshore Fri and/or Sat out of POC?



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

Experienced helmsman and deckhand looking for an open spot to go offshore out of POC Friday and/or Saturday. Might be the last window for several weeks. Wahoo, grouper, state snaps - the usual.

Split cost, work etc. Shoot me a PM. 

Cheers


----------



## kaseneil (Apr 22, 2015)

My name is Kase. I have a new Robalo 22ft cc. I will be going out offshore out of Galveston the last week of July. Looking for a partner who knows offshore fishing. I am open to location or fish to go after. Boat is fully rigged with hotmaps and latest electronics. Hope to hear from you.


----------

